# phorid fly control



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

These nasty flies are buzzing all over my house. They're really annoying, and occasinoally I find an old fruit fly culture infested with them. Does anybody know of a good solution to eliminate them?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

First be sure they are actually Phorid Flies...

check out this site:

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eycb/scorpions/Gennemis.htmhttp://images.google.com/imgres?img...bnw=116&prev=/images?q=phorid+fly&gbv=2&hl=en

All I can help you with is....a friend of mine has been combating them for quite some time and he uses some kind of blue crystals with a little water in a dish. It has an attractant and serves as "bait" and somehow kills them. Email him from this site and I'm sure he will try to help you.

Bill Love:

Blue Chameleon Ventures - Madagascar Tours & Travel, Reptile Photos & Photography


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

The major problem with phorids is that they will lay eggs in a cricket egg container, and destroy the eggs.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

What about a bug zapper or pitcher plant?

Although, a bug zapper would not be very fun to have indoors...


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but are pitcher plants and carnivorous plants safe to use in a tank with frogs? I've been trying to put one and one together after Black Jungle sells both of them on their site. Thanks. [/hijack]


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

alxamorales said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread but are pitcher plants and carnivorous plants safe to use in a tank with frogs? I've been trying to put one and one together after Black Jungle sells both of them on their site. Thanks. [/hijack]


PM sent---you can do site searches and pm people who seem knowledgable in the future if you'd rather not hijack a thread.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

earthfrog said:


> What about a bug zapper or pitcher plant?
> 
> Although, a bug zapper would not be very fun to have indoors...


I think a pitcher plant will capture them however the rate of reproduction is not going to really have a dent put into them by a pitcher plant. The males will go to a UV light (so a bug zapper works) but as its only reducing the males its hard to make a dent in the population by only removing the males as the males are not the limiting sex in this species. 

I couldn't pull up any information looking for baits for Phorid Fly so its possible Bill Love has stumbled onto something that works that isn't well known yet. 

Those yellow glue sticks do work to help reduce the numbers as do glueboards placed where they are likely to walk (I put them on top of the ff cultures in the summer) but the best prevention is to make the cricket container and the incubation sites really tight to prevent the phorids from getting into the containers. I have had the phorids even reproduce inside a dead adult cricket so cleanliness is really important aspect of thier control. 

Ed


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We have an on fridge in the basement that died on us. I'm going to make it into a cricket storage container. Air tight. I'm going to cut holes on either side and put hepa filter screens over top. I'm hoping to avoid some of these problems. It should work out ok as an incubator.

Just a thought.


----------

